# Root cutter for 2"



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Been getting quite a few call lately for 2" drains and it ends up being roots. I was looking at the T-207 spiral cutter for the k50. What cutter or thoughts do you have on a good root remover?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I run a gorlitz go50 with 100' of 1/2" intercore with general ends, I've got 1" 1/2 blades and 2" up to 3" I can run single sides or put both on for a full cut, I also have some 1 piece dual blades that cut well and arrowheads also have drophead retrievers and a few randoms that do the job, pulling a root clump out of a 2nd story kitchen on slab is good job security


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I have used it before on roots with the k 50. Have had great results


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

affordabledrain said:


> I have used it before on roots with the k 50. Have had great results


the 207 cutter?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

yes sir. Will try to find the pics and post them


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ordered 3 today. Now I bet that I don't get anymore of these calls.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Had a job where I pulled roots from the kitchen line yesterday. Was thinking about this thread when I saw what was on the end of the cable


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

what cable is that?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

c-8


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Will try to find the pictures of . Pulling roots from a sewer with the k 50.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

BTW, at hd they sell chair protector that you can use for your k50 legs. Put a washer in them and the feet will last a long time.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What auger heads do you prefer? Any favorites?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

4 bladed and spiral cutter are all I really need.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I run 7/8" ic sectional cable from Eel in the tough 2" blockages. You will need to have roof access or go through a clean out. Won't go through a trap. Don't need fancy cutters on 2". I usually just run my flexible spearhead.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

k-60. c-8 cable. rickies special secret superdopper deluxe reverse auger. lol. billy


----------

